# Bowed Up at bayview park 2-3-13



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

well not really "bowed up" - my son is 2 1/2 and he did have a little help,,, in any case below picture is of my son with his first fish. He and I both were proud. The pinfish was returned to the water unharmed.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

great! 
reminds me of my daughter's first pinfish, she made me cook it, it was nasty!


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> well not really "bowed up" - my son is 2 1/2 and he did have a little help,,, in any case below picture is of my son with his first fish. He and I both were proud. The pinfish was returned to the water unharmed.


Awesome! As for being returned unharmed.........Well lets just say if I were in your shoes, some lucky (or unlucky lol) redfish would have a meet n greet (eat) with the pinfish


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I Love this! Its over with...He will be hooked for life :thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats awesome. congratulations!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

That is great! You'll have a fishing partner for life.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Blueprinting memories!
Repeat, repeat, repeat. I think that's what got me 'hooked!'
catch 'em up.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Too cool!


----------

